# Intarsia teaser



## workinforwood

Here's a little teaser for ya'll.  The completed portion is around 600 pcs, and I estimate around 2000 will be the total.  It's going to only be about 24x30 in size too.  I definitely need a drink!


----------



## Sylvanite

Wow.  That's quite a project you've got going there.  The part you have finished so far looks great!

Regards,
Eric


----------



## mwenman

Holy Kittens.  That is simply AMAZING!!

Very nice work indeed.

Makes me want to dust off the scroll saw and try something new now.


----------



## rherrell

Absolutely beautiful Jeff. Ain't no way in h#%! I'd have the patience for that![8D]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Aw Man! That gonna be nice when you are done!


----------



## workinforwood

Thanks guys...every music bar and note is hand cut.  The arrowheads, so far just one in the center is done, those are aluminum from Johnnycnc.


----------



## alamocdc

[:0] All I can say.


----------



## jwoodwright

Beautiful!


----------



## R2

Good Grief![:0][:0] That is an amazing effort and a far cry from the usual el cheapo examples of intarsia I've seen in "craft" stores.


----------



## airrat

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## rhahnfl

Very nice so far. We expect to see it when complete. [8D]


----------



## Dario

AMAZING!!! [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## mick

Jeff, I'm speechless! That's one of the most amazing examples of Intarsia I've ever seen. I'm curious, how much time do you have in this piece so far? We do a show with an older gentleman who does a lot of intarsia although nothing as intricate and I've heard him say how many hours he has in certian things and it made me curious.
Once again fantasic work!!!


----------



## workinforwood

I'd say about 150 hrs at the moment.  This stuff isn't cheap, I guess that's why most of it never leaves my walls.  I'll revive the thread in another month or so and see how far along I am.


----------



## byounghusband

Jeff,
I've been watching your progress on SSW&C and this is a beautiful project.  I relly look forward to seeing it complete. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Mather323

Jeff,

That is amazing work.


----------



## workinforwood

Finally getting real close to the end.  Only 20 pieces left to make!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Beautiful


----------



## bitshird

Unreal, That is incredible !!


----------



## darrenjttu

Wow! How long did that take you?


----------



## holmqer

This is both a gorgeous creation and an amazing demonstration of skill and patience


----------



## workinforwood

I started early in December.  There's a brass plate that will go on the frame at the bottom after finishing along with some gems on the crown.


----------



## GaryMGg

Phenomenal workmanship. Gorgeous.


----------



## Ligget

Awesome Jeff![]


----------



## JohnU

Jeff, Great Job!  I started out making intarsia images and placing them on the front of my hope chests when I first got going. Mostly for donations at fundraisers but a few sales.  Ive never done anything that intricate yet and can only imagine how your fingers feel now!  Mine finally grew back from sanding those small pieces.  Now I just glue them to pen blanks once in a while.
Outstanding Work!


----------



## johnnycnc

Jeff,that is coming along great.
I am amazed at how intricate this really is.


----------



## workinforwood

Thanks guys...when it's totally finished I'll post a huge pic so you can really see the detail.  There's at least a couple dozen small flowers and buds that are as much as 10 pcs but all together are the size of a quarter.


----------



## VisExp

Jeff, that is simply beautiful!  I'm really looking forward to you posting a huge picture of the finished piece.  I could spend hours looking at the detail in your craftsmanship.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## workinforwood

Finally finished, only took 5 months.


----------



## workinforwood

Final 3 pics...


----------



## cowchaser

Wow that's amazing. Sure wish I had the tools, knowledge and patience for something like that.


----------



## winpooh498

WOW! That is amazing!!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3

Simply Stunning.  I wish I had that skill and patience.


----------



## MDWine

I'm not quite sure of what to admire most...  your skill or your patience!!

Very nicely done... congrats


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

I am simply in awe with your talent.

Absolutely Wonderful.


----------



## Texatdurango

Absolutely exceptional work.  Not to distract from the intarsia, as if that is possible, but the frame is also well done, I like the beading on the face.

Congratulations!


----------



## NavyDiver

Holy sawdust Batman!  That's beautiful!


----------



## airrat

Jeff that turned out great.  awesome detail.


----------



## GoodTurns

IN-Freaking-Credible!


----------



## workinforwood

Thanks guys/gals, and thanx Tex.  That frame was a ton of work.  All router magic, circle jig then splitting it in 4 and wrapping the curves with a double wrap of fiddleback maple that had to be convinced to make some of the curves.  It's simple and complicated at the same time.  It's difficult to balance it out where the frame needs to add to the piece, not take away and not overpower it.  I never saw a frame anything like this before, it was just a thought I had pop into my head one day so I ran with it.


----------



## BigRob777

Jeff,
Wow, that's amazing.  PM sent.
Rob


----------



## rccrazybill

That is awesome!! I want to try Intarsia  so badly . I wish there was some place around here to take lessons. Sadly living in the middle of nowhere has it's down side. I have a beautiful new scroll saw sitting down in my shop covered with a superman bed sheet[:0]


----------



## rccrazybill

True Craftsmanship~


----------



## Darley

I have no words ( sorry 3 ) GOOD AS GOLD! superb.


----------



## Jim15

Incredible, I think it's the best I've seen.


----------



## palmermethod

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> Here's a little teaser for ya'll.  The completed portion is around 600 pcs, and I estimate around 2000 will be the total.  It's going to only be about 24x30 in size too.  I definitely need a drink!



Extremely nice work. How did you do the music sheets?


----------



## workinforwood

I did my music sheets the old fashioned way, I cut them all out.  It took me a month.  I started with the lines across then filled them with inlace.  I then did the up and down lines to the right and part of the music symbol thing.  Once those were done, I finished the music symbols and the notes.  It was careful planning and cutting so that it wouldn't fall apart on me.  Sure, I could have burned it, and even easier would have been to paint them, but I wanted the challenge of scrolling them, if anything to see if it could be done.  If you could look at them right up close, you can see the minor scrolling flaws and occasional drill mark.  I think those flaws add to the romance of all the hard labor involved in the project.  If you do this much work, no sense in cheating out of a step.   Generally, I draw my own designs...this is not my design.  It's a design I recovered and altered from a 16th century marquetry on one of Louis the XIV roll-top desks.  That desk took 3 people 5 yrs to build.  When I saw this design, I knew I had to build it, and I think the original designers would be proud to see it in a different style.  There's no possible way they could have built it like this had they even wanted to back then.  Even as a marquetry, the original design was much simpler than this.  They burned in the notes.  The leaves were one piece with burn lines to define the veins, as were several other items single pieces.  I broke it down and detailed it..separated every leaf and flower the way it should be.  Had to make other changes along the way as there were things going on that made no sense to me, and what you see now is the end result.  I'm quite proud of it and hope it brings me the big ribbons. [^]

I'm pretty happy to see everyone here seems to love it too.


----------



## Darley

jeff, can't keep my eyes off your photos for this Intarsia trying to count the wood species, how many wood species did you use? did you paint the crown in gold and silver the arrow tip? another thing beside your Intarsia I realy like the way you present it I mean the frame, quite original, this is realy a keeper, you can have your drink now you deserve it


----------



## tas2181

Jeff, That is a magnificent piece  and the framing is excellent. It really adds to the piece without overwhelming it. Great job.

Tom


----------



## workinforwood

Darley...I can't recall exactly how many species of wood.  Most likely in the 40 or 50 range.  The silver color is actually aluminum from Johnny CNC.  That arrowhead on top is 3/4 aluminum and the other 2 are 1/2".  The gold, is gold leafing.  There's a few auzzie woods including the torch itself is white top burl with the gum holes full of black epoxy...basically it's worthless wood that I made, but the idea of it came from this great forum.


----------



## MikeInMo

I couldn't help but just stare at the pictures.  That is absolutely amazing.  I can only imagine what it looks like in person.  Wow!


----------



## tbird

There was a Chapter meeting at Jeff's house and I had the pleasure of touring his house with his daughter to see his work.........PHENOMENAL!   What struck me, next to the quality,  was the size of some of them, especially the one of the mermaid. I caught myself a couple of times saying out loud...wow.  Jeff, you do some awesome work.


----------



## louisbry

Very impressive piece of artwork.


----------

